# Do I mount the plunger and rest on the forward or back hole?



## dnelsen (Dec 11, 2016)

25" SF Axiom Plus Riser with SF Axiom Plus 24# limbs, approx. 30" draw.... 

For the plunger and arrow rest...









Thanks!


----------



## cim (Sep 18, 2016)

I would say the back hole. From my experience, you want the arrow contact to be close to the pivot point of the handle. Someone correct me if I am understanding this wrong.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Best I could ever tell basically cim is correct. As near as I can figure the forward hole is accommodate for maybe things like different grips, or arrow lengths or using a clicker. I think one would use it only if necessary.


----------



## Rick Rendo (Aug 7, 2009)

In most cases the forward hole is the mounting hole for the arrow rest if using a magnetic rap around rest and the back hole is for the plunger button.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

We had this discussion on the FITA forum a few years back. I had inadvertently mounted my bolt on rest to the front of my Bernardini Nilo and shot a full season of 90, 70, 50 and 30 meter FITA shots. There were theories such as stiffening the arrow since it would be in contact with the plunger for longer. After the season I moved it to the back hole. I could not tell the difference.


----------



## j.conner2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Front hole mounts the wrap around rest, the rear hole is for the plunger.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Out of curiousity what is the reasoning behind doing it that way, separating the 2 contact points like that?


----------



## NOT robbin (Aug 11, 2016)

Old thread but I will reply. Generally the point of arrow contact with the rest is positioned above the point of contact between bow and hand. That would be the deepest part of the grip. Otherwise the bow torque (we all try to avoid) would have a greater impact on arrow flight. I hope that made some sense.

So plunger in back hole directly above the deepest part of the grip.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

NOT robbin said:


> Old thread but I will reply. Generally the point of arrow contact with the rest is positioned above the point of contact between bow and hand. That would be the deepest part of the grip. Otherwise the bow torque (we all try to avoid) would have a greater impact on arrow flight. I hope that made some sense.
> 
> So plunger in back hole directly above the deepest part of the grip.


Yes, but why not just put the plunger there also? The rest has a hole in it for the plunger tip to poke through.


----------



## NOT robbin (Aug 11, 2016)

Actually, I meant to say that the plunger should be in the aft hole. Where the rest point of contact with the arrow happens to be depends on the design of the rest. The flipper rests often extend aft of the rear hole and the little flipper projects forward to contact the shaft, hopefully, in the same plane as the plunger. Some flipper rests mount in the forward hole and have a second hole so that the plunger (in the aft hole) can protrude through it. The aft hole lines up in the vertical plane with the deepest part of the grip and is where you would want shaft contact. I guess two holes are provided to give the widest possible mounting and design options for the rest in use.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Aha! So it really is about creating mounting options, rather than that having the arrow contact and pressure point somewhere other than over the grip throat might somehow be better.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It's about more or less stiffness. As the pressure point changes so does the dynamic spine. Use which ever one tunes the best for you.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

More perspective for the mix:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1883391

http://www.archery-forum.com/archive/index.php?t-325.html


----------

